# Pochmann method - cycle question on corners please



## savagelovesleeds (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,

I'm relatively new to cubing and solved the 3x3 with eyes open at Christmas. I average just under 1 min and am now learning to blindfold solve. Apologies if I don't understand all the terminology. I can orient corners no problem using the Pochmann method and can permutate them but only until I get stuck with a cube going back to position 2, ie UBR. I understand that's called a cycle. ie, Corner 2 to Corner 8 to Corner 5 to Corner 4 back to Corner 2 for example. If I have unresolved pieces still do I:

a) Move another unresolved piece into the buffer position (position 3/UFR) or
b) Move another unresolved piece into position 2 (position UBR) or
c) something different

And when, if at all do I move that piece back straight after I perform the first algorithm? Or after the cycle is complete? None of the youtube videos have helped explain and I can't see an obvious solution.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 9, 2010)

You shoot the buffer to a unresolved piece. I'll give you an example.

To set up the example, shoot to: DFR, DFL, DFR, DBR in that order.

-Now you will see that the buffer will need to go to DBR, so solve that.
-Your buffer is now solved and we're going to do what's called breaking into a new cycle. Which is just shooting to an unsolved piece and starting a new cycle of pieces. You have 2 options as both DFR and DFL are unsolved. In this example we'll just shoot the buffer to DFR.
-Now we need to shoot the piece in the buffer position to DFL.
-And there is now one corner left, so shoot the final position DFR.


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT2UBYhX5uM
Watch this video that badmephisto made. It does go for a long time but it should help


----------



## savagelovesleeds (Jul 9, 2010)

Very helpful guys, I'll get onto it when I next have a few minutes. Made sense so maybe I do understand some of the terminology after all. And hic0057, thanks, I've heard of that youtube user but there are so many out there I've not watched it before.


----------

